# javascript OR Abfrage geht nicht



## Justin Time (22. Dezember 2007)

Tach zusammen,

bin schon leicht am Verzweifeln.
Habe eine normale if Abfrage, die problemlos läuft:


    if (is_ie7up != true)
 {
  window.location="xyz.html"; // wenn nicht mindestens IE 7
 }	


Nun möchte ich aber auch noch auf NAV4 testen (oder Verknüpfung)
Sollte das nicht so aussehen?


    if (is_ie7up != true || is_nav4up != true)
 {
  window.location="xyz.html"; //  wenn nicht mindestens IE 7 oder Mozilla 4
 }	


Das haut aber leider nicht hin. Selbst die IE7 Abfrage scheitert dann.

Danke für schnelle Hilfe im Voraus ...

Justin T.


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Dezember 2007)

Versuchs mal besser mit dem AND-Operator.

Wenn ein Browser IE7 ist, ist er kein anderer und umgekehrt....also träfe eines von beidem immer zu.


----------

